# Any Pat Metheny fans ?



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Recently had new 2014 Album

Pat Metheny Unity Group - Kin

So many great albums, TOP 5 TO TRY 
First Circle, big fav of mine, although i luv em all..
with maria jopek ..wonderful
letter from home 
witchita falls ...spacy 
secret story !

FEW...
http://www.atcomet.com/url_view/www.torrentroom.com/

Enjoy!

Need help converting Flacs pm me !


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Shadows and Light (Joni Mitchell album ) with metheny, mays etc..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadows_and_Light_(Joni_Mitchell_album)


----------

